# New Force test in Basic



## polishman23 (1 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know if the new Force test has been implemented at St-Jean, or are they still on the old one?


----------



## mj_lover (3 Jul 2013)

recruiting centre was saying that at basic they are still using the express test, that the new test will come in next year sometime


----------



## polishman23 (3 Jul 2013)

yeah, i asked them as well.. they said the same.. but all other members say otherwise. Hmm..


----------



## mj_lover (3 Jul 2013)

if I understand correctly, everybody except for recruits will be getting the new force test


----------



## polishman23 (3 Jul 2013)

that is sorta what I was thinking as well. Who knows.


----------



## Cyrius007 (3 Jul 2013)

I think it will be implemented in march 14


----------



## polishman23 (4 Jul 2013)

why march... I know I did my force test 3 weeks ago, even if its a test year it should still be implemented at the recruit school.. I will contact psp my self and find out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jul 2013)

How about reading the CANFORGEN??  PSP don't make policy.  

Why March?  Because someone with the authority to make decisions made that decision.


----------



## polishman23 (4 Jul 2013)

I never said PSP made the policy, but if anyone would know it would be them.. Obviously this forum having many military members and none so far know, so maybe they should find and read the CANFORGEN, and just cause a CANFORGEN came out, does not mean its implemented.. so relax


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jul 2013)

polishman23 said:
			
		

> I never said PSP made the policy, but if anyone would know it would be them..



Sorry that made me chuckle.    :blotto:   Ahhh...oh boy.



> Obviously this forum having many military members and none so far know, so maybe they should find and read the CANFORGEN, and just cause a CANFORGEN came out, does not mean its implemented.. so relax



ACTUALLY, the info for the PT testing at CFLRS has been posted on here.  Maybe if you searched... 

 :


----------



## polishman23 (4 Jul 2013)

typical military mentality.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jul 2013)

Yup.  You'll have to get the info for your wife spoon-fed to you somewhere else I guess.   But I guess seeing as you have 'bout 4 years in total right now, you'll figure it out.  

 :-*


----------



## polishman23 (4 Jul 2013)

you're right. shut the forum down, no one ask anymore questions. I'm sure they all been answered. Right on.


----------



## Teager (4 Jul 2013)

Does it really matter what test is done? IMO if I was a new recruit I would be prepared to do either test and you should be fit enough to do both. Just be in shape and you shouldn't have any worries for what test is done.


----------



## polishman23 (5 Jul 2013)

whatever the test is, its no problem. it was simply a question. According to some, that was to much for a person to handle, so he had to vomit on the thread. I spoke to a PSP staff member and he said the Test should be implemented there as well, but will confirm. WOW! how easy was that. I asked a question and was not required to operate on his brain and SEARCH for it myself.


----------



## Cyrius007 (5 Jul 2013)

The express and force are really different, personnaly, my preparation would be different. The express is about really specific muscle groups and the force is more rossfit alike and uses much more global muscle groups.

Qhy march, it's a good question, I would say to switch at the end of a school year where you have A LOT of new PRes application.


----------



## polishman23 (5 Jul 2013)

yeah,  also alot of people wait last minute for an express test so march would make it easier for people to pass, that cannot pass the old express test. Yeah, push ups are harder for women, I just wanted to know to see, so she can know what to train for.


----------



## ambernewton04 (5 Jul 2013)

polishman23 said:
			
		

> yeah,  also alot of people wait last minute for an express test so march would make it easier for people to pass, that cannot pass the old express test. Yeah, push ups are harder for women, I just wanted to know to see, so she can know what to train for.



In regards to the pushups, I work with a woman who used to test all the recruits in Saint-Jean. She showed me how to do them properly, she also told me that because I have wider shoulder, I can get away with having my arms a bit wider so Im not doing tricep pushups. She said as long as they can stand over top of you and NOT see your thumbs, then youre okay. She suggested to put my arms a bit wider and to have them at a 45 degree angle away from my body. Maybe suggest that to your wife as well?


----------



## polishman23 (5 Jul 2013)

yeah, she goes to boot camp run by a former military guy and its more structured towards to new force test, like most women she will have a hard time during week 1 on her push ups, but by week 8 I feel she will be fine, but thanks for the tip I will try that with her tomorrow and see if it makes a difference for her.


----------



## polishman23 (5 Jul 2013)

whats with this MILPOINT thing.. " John Doe though you were trolling" and I lose MP's lol.. so if someone "assumes" something, I lose my imaginary points?


----------

